

Build to flip? - _pius
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/12/15/buildToFlip.html

======
bengebre
_First, New York has become much more interesting in the tech world. I spent
just two days hopping from rock to rock, and didn't land on most of them, but
wow, there's something going on there._

That was an interesting bit. I'm a New York resident and have always felt the
startup/entrepreneur scene here was strong, but I am of course biased. I
wonder what it is he's picking up on recently? Is it just the total startup
activity in New York or does he see something more fundamental happening?

~~~
gyardley
I think there's been a slight shift in outside perceptions of New York on the
strength of a handful of consumer-focused startups (bit.ly, Tumblr, Etsy,
Hunch, etc.) and a handful of well-known early-stage firms (Union Square
Ventures, First Round Capital, Betaworks, Founder Collective, etc.)

Before the Hunches and Betaworks showed up, New York was still a great place
to build a company, but it had more of a reputation for advertising technology
(DoubleClick, Right Media, Tacoda, Quigo.) I don't read a lot of Dave Winer,
but I suspect ad targeting might not float his boat as much as it floats mine.

------
ivankirigin
Bitly needed to do a lot of work to build bitly pro. They already have beta
users. So I think they were already following the obviously sound advice.

If they were built to flip, the announcement would be about the intention to
make money.

